# Changing tint with DIY "tape" filter



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2015)

I started posting this in Derek Dean's thread "changing LED tint with filters", but decided to create a new thread since it turned out to be a complete success!

I was talking with Derek earlier via PM about filters. I'm not real big on having a filter attached to a lens on the outside, which is all you can do with Zebralights. While I am happy with the tints on them, my new SC62w is a little green/yellow, but only in comparison with others. No, I'm not complaining again as usual 

But I just had the crazy idea of coloring the lens with a pink hi-liter marker!! I know, it sounds crazy but hear me out!!

I figured there was about a 95% chance of this doing absolutely nothing. Well, I was SO WRONG!

You can't really see the marking, even in person. It just barely shows up as an orange-ish film on the lens. And you can't see it at all while the light is off.







OK, now for the results. Many of you probably remember seeing me praise the tint on my new SC5w OP as being the best of the best. Well, it is. BUT, check this out!!!

The SC62w WITH hi-liter marker on the lens is SO GOOD it even makes the SC5w OP appear greenish. But this green is exaggerated by the camera; it's actually a very nice white in person.






Pretty darn amazing!! The only caveat? It will simply rub off the lens even after drying. I tried "cooking" it on by running it on high, but it just dries up and rubs off with my finger. I expected that, though.

Oh well, a fun experiment. I guess I could get some (very) transparent tape and put that over the lens.

*SECOND ATTEMPT>>>*

I didn't want to give up just yet, so here's what I did:

1. I got some packaging tape and pressed some against the lens. Then I cut it perfectly around the bezel using a razor blade.
2. I scribbled some pink hi-liter over this new "lens cover"
3. I let it dry for a few minutes. It started to "condense" into streaks of liquid, so I spread that around with a piece of paper.
4. Once it started to dry again, I put another piece of tape over the lens to lock it in.






5. I trimmed this piece with a razor just like the first.






There you have it...a custom hi-liter sandwich filter  In person you can't tell the tape is on there and it just looks like an AR coating!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 3, 2015)

Very clever and inventive


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 4, 2015)

So was the only issue with the bare application the ease of rubbing it off?

If so, for openable lights, internal application may be an option.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 4, 2015)

Gotta say that's pretty cool. Almost Nichia like results!

Have you compared color rendering with your new tint? Might have to try this with my lower mode yellowish greenish SC52w.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

uk_caver said:


> So was the only issue with the bare application the ease of rubbing it off?
> 
> If so, for openable lights, internal application may be an option.



Yes, it rubbed off very easy. Inside shouldn't be a problem.

I wonder if there is any kind of dye or something more permanent? But with glass, I assume just about anything would rub off.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Gotta say that's pretty cool. Almost Nichia like results!
> 
> Have you compared color rendering with your new tint? Might have to try this with my lower mode yellowish greenish SC52w.



I checked it against my L10 Nichia 219A. Of course it wasn't the same rendering, but the better tint was obvious and not so far off.


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 4, 2015)

Mark - You are a Genius!

Gotta pick a stick of that up next trip to Wally-World.

Gonna give it a severe test - My Olight S15

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

It's worth a try for little $$ (or free if you already have the stuff)

Marker on shiny plastic tape isn't precise, so don't expect a clean even coating. But just a halfway decent coating seems to work fine.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hmmm, something like this would be great! Too bad ZL lenses don't come out easily.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 4, 2015)

markr6 said:


> But I just had the crazy idea of coloring the lens with a pink hi-liter marker!! I know, it sounds crazy but hear me out!!


Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 4, 2015)

Mark, as you know, I think this is a brilliant idea, and the results seem to speak for them selves. I do have a question, though. Why TWO pieces of tape? Did you try tinting the front glass directly, then immediately placing the tape over that?


----------



## twistedraven (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried doing this to my h600fd. The tint on the 600fd is very close to white (closer than a 219B), though slightly yellow/green. I thought the pink highlighter would counter-balance this slightly, but boy was I wrong!

It turned out far too pink, it even made my 219b light look green.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

twistedraven said:


> I tried doing this to my h600fd. The tint on the 600fd is very close to white (closer than a 219B), though slightly yellow/green. I thought the pink highlighter would counter-balance this slightly, but boy was I wrong!
> 
> It turned out far too pink, it even made my 219b light look green.



Yeah that's possible. You have to play around with it...sometimes cover only 1/2 or less of the lens with a zigzag or # type pattern. I found the marker dried up a bit so I just gave up on this 

I wish filters were stickers...that would be a no-brainer. I don't feel comfortable using glue, but I want it stuck on there 100%. No solution yet.


----------



## twistedraven (Oct 6, 2015)

I did order that filter book a while back that derek dean brought to light, but it never came lol. It would have been interesting to play around with the very light magenta filters they had.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

You know those thin plastic grocery bags? I found some that were light brown. It warms the tint nicely. 



> I wish filters were stickers...that would be a no-brainer. I don't feel comfortable using glue, but I want it stuck on there 100%. No solution yet.


A light mist of spray rubber cement on the filter. You can rub the residue off of the lens with your finger after removal of the filter.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> A light mist of spray rubber cement on the filter. You can rub the residue off of the lens with your finger after removal of the filter.



I may get the filter book and try some spray adhesive. I have the 3M brand stuff at work which works well on paper. It's almost a gummy consistency; hopefully it doesn't melt or burn. The SC62w gets HOT fast.

OK, since I'm reminded about this thread again I'm going to give it another go.

Derek, sorry I must have missed your previous post. The reason for 2 layers of tape is to apply the marker to the first one (seems to dry on that better than the lens) and the second layer is to protect the dried up marker from getting wet/rubbed off.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

No CPF member has access to a laser cutter? You could do a group buy.... Send the tint you want from the swatch, measure with caliper, cut, stick.....

Yay? Nay?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Still rocking the second "filter" I made earlier today. Beautiful tint with a hint of "nichia pink" in it. Amazing how something so simple can be so effective.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Oct 10, 2015)

I have an LED strip and have tried several different methods of changing the tint. It seems to be around 7000k or above which is just a bit to blue for me. I first tried using some yellow permanent marker. Juts a tiny dot. That got me the exact white I was after. Probably around 6000k. In several days, the marker had faded and was going back to that slightly harsh blue tone again. I then tried white electrical tape. That got it to the correct colour I was after but it reduced the light output hugely. I then tried masking tape. That has worked best. About 4 layers on my 50cm strip gets me to the colour I am after and lasts several weeks. But again, over these weeks, the tape must start to fade again and it slowly gets closer to its original colour. My strip is waterproof and it hardly gets the slightest bit of heat to it and it is on pretty much all day as it is on the back of my PC monitor. I use it for back lighting.

Can anyone else suggest another way of making it come from about 7000k to about 6000k? Or even better, another USB powered LED strip that is 6000k to start with. All the ones I have got are either this blue colour or warm white. I can't find any that are the colour of many of my LED bulbs I have at home such as my bulb from Crompton lamps. I am starting to wonder if it is possible to change the colour tone permanently.


----------



## D6859 (Oct 16, 2015)

I am so going to try this on some of my lights (incl. M22, Predator, Wizard, Tiara, TN12...)!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Oct 22, 2015)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have an LED strip and have tried several different methods of changing the tint. It seems to be around 7000k or above which is just a bit to blue for me. I first tried using some yellow permanent marker. Juts a tiny dot. That got me the exact white I was after. Probably around 6000k. In several days, the marker had faded and was going back to that slightly harsh blue tone again. I then tried white electrical tape. That got it to the correct colour I was after but it reduced the light output hugely. I then tried masking tape. That has worked best. About 4 layers on my 50cm strip gets me to the colour I am after and lasts several weeks. But again, over these weeks, the tape must start to fade again and it slowly gets closer to its original colour. My strip is waterproof and it hardly gets the slightest bit of heat to it and it is on pretty much all day as it is on the back of my PC monitor. I use it for back lighting.
> 
> Can anyone else suggest another way of making it come from about 7000k to about 6000k? Or even better, another USB powered LED strip that is 6000k to start with. All the ones I have got are either this blue colour or warm white. I can't find any that are the colour of many of my LED bulbs I have at home such as my bulb from Crompton lamps. I am starting to wonder if it is possible to change the colour tone permanently.




I have a similar situation... I have a 6000k adhesive LED strip (already stuck in place around a window) and it is way too harsh and cold for my liking. I have been looking for some kind of transparent coloured tape to cover it and make it a warm white. One idea I had was amber lens repair tape (automotive) but I can't seem to find it in any stores and online, shipping is expensive (I'm in Canada). 3M makes some. This solution might be too warm for your needs, but just throwing it out there... it would probably last fairly long since it's meant to go on the front of a car. I've also seen some decorative colour transparent tape on eBay, but not sure how pigmented it would be. I might try your masking tape idea!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Oct 23, 2015)

rainbowbrite said:


> I have a similar situation... I have a 6000k adhesive LED strip (already stuck in place around a window) and it is way too harsh and cold for my liking. I have been looking for some kind of transparent coloured tape to cover it and make it a warm white. One idea I had was amber lens repair tape (automotive) but I can't seem to find it in any stores and online, shipping is expensive (I'm in Canada). 3M makes some. This solution might be too warm for your needs, but just throwing it out there... it would probably last fairly long since it's meant to go on the front of a car. I've also seen some decorative colour transparent tape on eBay, but not sure how pigmented it would be. I might try your masking tape idea!



Well, 6000k is what I am after and I am thinking that they often say it is 6000k when it is way over that. I will post a few images of what strips I have later.
the one I got to put behind my screen was said to be cool white. It is much more blue than all my LED bulbs that say they are cool white. The problem is is no matter what tape i put on it, the light is so harsh that is fades within weeks.


----------



## ____Kurt____ (Oct 30, 2015)

I am curious if this would work on car headlights?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 30, 2015)

I think that is illegal.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 30, 2015)

markr6 said:


> ...I wonder if there is any kind of dye or something more permanent? But with glass, I assume just about anything would rub off.



A very thin coat of Duplicolor Metalcast "transparent" paint _might_ work. The yellow version has been successfully used on automotive clear fog lamp lenses to get a yellow light output.

http://duplicolor.com/product/metalcast-anodized-automotive-paint


----------



## markr6 (Oct 30, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I think that is illegal.



Probably. Even though lights range from dirty 1970s yellow to blind-me-from-3-miles-away BMW/Audi blue-purple beams, a DIY is probably not legal since people could overdo it, making it look red, orange or some other crazy color.


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 27, 2016)

Tried a pink highlighter pen with very good result today. 
Thanks for the tip!
I have plastic film that is made to put on glasses (in front of one eye) to dim the vision.
I have used it to diffuse the beam on some light but also as a protection. 
The dimming effect is very slight and on some sort it doesn't dim at all.
Anyway, I put the pink highlighter on the glass and on the glass side of the precut film and put the film on the lens before it dried.
My Fenix LD01 that I really like except for the greenish tint has now a nice cw tint and my SS Preon Revo has a nice nw tint without the green it had before.
It's like getting two new lights. ☺


----------



## rebelbayou (Dec 28, 2016)

I got a swatch book from Stage Light in Dallas with a couple of hundred samples on it for free. I have a Ti D25Cvn that was made into a thrower and I love it but it had a slightly greenish tint that I didn't care for. So I carefully cut out a piece of light light violet film from one of the samples that I had to squeeze to get into the bezel in front of the lens. Sort of have it wedged in there and now the tint is a beautiful neutral, creamy white. The film has been on there for almost 2 yrs now and the heat hasn't hurt it and this light gets hot quick.


----------



## orbital (Jan 16, 2017)

+

...just found this thread....

I use alot of tint filter film on my P60 lights, easy to get underneath lens.
but I wanted to 'warm up' my DRL lights on my car, no easy way behind lens covers ect.

Thought about using a marker months ago
& kinda dropped the idea after a while.

*What about permanent marker instead of highlighter ??
use the orange to get a good neutral tint
*
(the generally cooler tint DRL lights will easily balance the orange)







__________^ Item: 38250PP


----------



## JoakimFlorence (Jan 18, 2017)

Something people should be aware of (sorry if this was already discussed before, I haven't read through the whole thread) is that highlighter markers contain fluorescent dye. It's not merely just a "filter", you are actually adding fluorescence. The fluorescent marker pigments absorb blue wavelength light and then reemit it as another color, either pink or yellow. I don't think fluorescent green markers glow under blue LED light though, they need shorter wavelengths.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Jan 18, 2017)

JoakimFlorence said:


> Something people should be aware of (sorry if this was already discussed before, I haven't read through the whole thread) is that highlighter markers contain fluorescent dye. It's not merely just a "filter", you are actually adding fluorescence. The fluorescent marker pigments absorb blue wavelength light and then reemit it as another color, either pink or yellow. I don't think fluorescent green markers glow under blue LED light though, they need shorter wavelengths.



That will depend on the color of the highlighter and the dye used. Some have activity at 450nm (or higher), and some have very little.

That said, with the die at the lens, the emission would not be at all focussed and is unlikely to impact the hotspot/beam to any appreciable amount.


----------

